# A Guide To Tolkien



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey I recently got A Guild To Tolkien By David Day. It was in sale £4 off aren't I posh (hehehehehe what do you expect when Im a student and a poor one at that)


Just wondering if anyone else has got it if not then its great cause its got an A-Z


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 20, 2002)

Is he the guy that also wrote the Tolkien Illustrated Encyclopaedia? If he is, I'd steer clear of it. I remember a while ago sitting down and looking through that and I found a whole load of mistakes.

A really good A-Z on Tolkien is *The Complete Guide To Middle Earth* by Robert Foster. An invaluable companion (and my best friend  ) and I'm yet to identify any mistakes in it.


----------



## Nahar (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Is he the guy that also wrote the Tolkien Illustrated Encyclopaedia? If he is, I'd steer clear of it. I remember a while ago sitting down and looking through that and I found a whole load of mistakes.
> 
> A really good A-Z on Tolkien is The Complete Guide To Middle Earth by Robert Foster. An invaluable companion (and my best friend  ) and I'm yet to identify any mistakes in it. *




the guide to tolkien is accurate as far as i know, and im pretty sure its a different book and author then tolkien illustrated encyclopaedia.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Is he the guy that also wrote the Tolkien Illustrated Encyclopaedia? If he is, I'd steer clear of it. I remember a while ago sitting down and looking through that and I found a whole load of mistakes.
> 
> A really good A-Z on Tolkien is The Complete Guide To Middle Earth by Robert Foster. An invaluable companion (and my best friend  ) and I'm yet to identify any mistakes in it. *



I have that right beside me.  It's brillo. I very much recommend. And ditto. I've yet to find a mistake.


----------



## Elenaelin (Sep 25, 2002)

Where do you find these wonderful books? The purveyors of literature in my vicinity are not particularly (searching franically for a nice euphamism) erm...have a large variety of quality literature...


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 26, 2002)

It really depends where you live ect. I got mine from a leading Book store. You can get them however nearly everywhere. Pladces like Leaduing Bookstores, Second Book stores and cheepy booksotres. 


Internet is also a good one but if you dont like giving out credit card details then I sayy yo0u just have a look around 



Happy Searching


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elenaelin _
> *Where do you find these wonderful books? The purveyors of literature in my vicinity are not particularly (searching franically for a nice euphamism) erm...have a large variety of quality literature... *


It depends in which country you live in. In the UK I would use Watersones or James Thins. Amazon also has books but the P&P for books is pretty heavy. Just find a decent bookshop, and if they don't have them they should be able to order it. My local bookshop can order any books they don't have.


----------

